# Puppy cut



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a cream color puppy and a sable color puppy. The color of hair that is closest to the body on the sable pup is cream. They have not had a puppy cut yet. I am wondering when the sable color pup gets a hair cut will he turn all cream because the darker color will be cut off?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Most likely, yes!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

and THIS is why we haven't trimmed Tillie (yet)!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies. Bummer since I love the sable color. But we love him either wich way! 
PS - I just figured out how to het the picture under my usuer name so you could see a picture of them.
Annmarie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is also my reasoning for holding out as long as I can on Jack. He has pretty black tips.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh my. They are adorable! Are they brothers?


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you and yes they are brothers.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You are a brave sole, getting to brothers at the same time! I thought 1 puppy was too much at times. I think it must be neat to have 2 sibling though. Good luck!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yogi was sable. I really wanted her to maintain her color, even tho the breeder told me she wouldn't. The sable coloring is so beautiful, it's so sad in never stays that color. When I gave Yogi her first haircut, she had 4 different colors on her hair shaft!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't think those who show their dogs ever cut them - at least the one I know best doesn't.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you dogrop82 for your reply and I appreciate being able to see your picture of Yogi. I also love the sable coloring and wish it would stay that way. But we fell in love with the personality more so than the coloring so even if he loses the sable coloring we still love him the same. Thanks for your feedback.

Irishnproud2b - these dogs will just be loved pets so they will not be show dogs. I think I am going to let the hair grow during the winter and get them puppy cuts in the spring summer.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

They both have such beautiful little faces


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Your babies are adorable. Eli is cream with golden ears. I must say I fell in love with his looks before I did his awesome personality. I find it fascinating how so many light Havs are white/cream with buff ears - from all different breeders. There are many on this forum. Does anyone know if this a predominant color combination for the breed?


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you. I like how Eli does not have the tear stains. We are working on that with Milo.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Tony & Milo said:


> Thank you. I like how Eli does not have the tear stains. We are working on that with Milo.


Eli used to have some staining when he was a puppy. Here's what I did that helped - all learned by reading this forum:
- I changed his food. I feed Orijen (when he eats which is really only about once a day even though he's fed 3x). 
- I will feed him a tablespoon of greek yogurt several times a week. Not sure how it helps tear stains but it doesn't hurt!
- Every couple of days I wipe his eyes with mult-purpose solution for contact lenses. Use separate cotton balls for each eye. Start at the outer edge and wipe in. 
- Make certain Milo doesn't have an ear infection even if there are no symptoms. When Eli had an ear infection I noticed he started to tear. After a course of antibiotics it cleared up.

Good luck with your beauties! They're precious.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Ellie ~ thank you for those tips. I will try it all and see if it works for Milo. I hope to post a new picture soon with no tear stains.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Dionna has tear stains too and she looks a lot like your Milo. 

andra


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Andra ~ did you see what Ellie NY posted above? I am going to try that to see if it helps. Her pups eyes look so nice without the tear stains.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yogi had tear staining as a puppy too! After having a Maltese who had this problem all his life I was not happy. I purposefully tried to get a dark colored havanese for just this reason, but the breeder said it wouldn't be a problem for Yogi, cause tearstaining was due to genetics and her dogs didn't have a problem with that. Well, as soon as Yogi came home, she had tearstaining. Following my research, I cut foods with red dye #5, and beet juice from her diet. I also used Angel eyes for a couple months. (It's a powder, you add alittle to thier food.) She hasn't had any further problems for probly close to a year now. If she does start to stain again, I'll just use the Angel Eyes again. Good luck with your babies!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Dodrop82 ~ I have heard of the Angle Eyes but was not sure about it. So it seems like if I use that it may clear it up and then I won’t have to use it forever. I will look at the ingredients of the food they are eating now to make sure it does not have #5 and beet juice. Thank you.


----------

